# filter to strong and buffering didn't help



## betta83 (Jan 27, 2014)

ok so as you may know i got a ten gallon tank with my female betta in it. welp the filter seems to be to strong it's a 5-15 gal one i think. the hole tank was given to me and i have tried buffering it many different ways , should i take her out ,what to see if she adjusts or get more plants to try and brake up the current? i mean she seems happy in there and there is a spot on the other side of the tank that's calmer but she sorta gets knocked around when she wants to go to the side with the filter:betta: what should i do ?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

a sponge placed over the intake tube of filter will catch a lot of crap and eventually slow the filter down some.I run "pre filter " sponges on all my HOBs as they also reduce they maintenance to any of the media in the filter.They catch so much crap(all the water has to go through them) that I just rinse it every time I change water and barely ever have to clean my media any more.


----------



## betta83 (Jan 27, 2014)

ok i'll try that thank you ,


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

What did you mean by "buffering " didn't work?Are you trying to adjust your pH?What is your pH if you are?


----------

